# Potato Crab Balls



## mish (Dec 1, 2005)

While I have not tried this one yet, it's different from the same old same old, crab cakes. 

2 med potatoes, peeled & cut into chunks
Salt & black pepper to taste
1 tbsp butter
8 oz crabmeat
1 egg
2 tbsp breadcrumbs
Seasonings:
Salt & black pepper, to taste
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp dried sweet basil
1 tsp white wine
1 tsp worcestershire sauce

Variations:
1/2 cup walnuts, finely chopped or
1/2 cup plain breadcrumbs, cornflakes or potato chips, finely crushed

Bring potatoes to a boil till soft. While potatoes are boiling, combine, crabmeat, eggs, breadcrumbs & seasonings; mix well. Set aside.

Mash cooked potatoes & add butter; mix thoroughly. Season with salt & black pepper. Roll crabmeat mixture into the size of a small ball.

Scoop 1 tbsp of mashed potatoes to make it into a ball, then press flat & wrap it around the crab ball. Wrap well & roll it into a round ball. Heat oil & deep fry crabmeat balls till golden brown. Serve hot with chili sauce.

For variations, coat crab balls with either one of the suggestions above before deep frying. May also mix everything together to form balls & deep fry.

Make sure hands are damp but not wet when working with potatoes so they won't stick to your hands.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 1, 2005)

I make a shrimp boulette recipe similar to this.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 2, 2005)

Just a suggestion if any of you ever had a trouble with potatoes being too soft and soggy to manage into shapes... This is a technique I was taught when I learned to make gnocchi... in this type of recipe, potatoes are better either steamed, pressure cooked or boiled whole, with skin on first.  (then you peel them while hot, and mashed) The potatoes absorb much less water and will be much more manageable when you are trying to form the mashed potatoes into certain shapes... I found it this was very true making gnocchi...


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

Copied and pasted...that looks fantastic.


----------

